# New to Clomid



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
I have been for tube scan today. It wasnt the most pleasant experience. 
But good news ( if that is the right term) . I have no blockages and could see the tubes flowing!!!!! Apparently I have a heart shape womb  Wander if I get a prize.
After ttc for 21 months they have put me on CLOMID. I start next week.
Thought i would read up about it and read your posts and now am scared of side effects etc.
Because I am a teacher I like to be in control. this has hardly been the most relaxing summer hol 

Would welcome any comments about CLOMID.
Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 0604 

Sorry you had the pleasant experience of an HSG today...I had one many years ago & thankfully didn't find it too painful...although defo a bit uncomfortable  Great news that your tubes are all fine.

I also have a  shaped womb (bicornuate uterus) & have had some surgery on it to correct it a bit & cut the "septum" back.

As for Clomid, I'm currently in  of my 3rd cycle so fingers crossed. I actually ovulate naturally but am on it to boost things...more eggs, more chance  I think all of us ladies are different when it comes to the side effects...some get a few, others none...thankfully I've only really experienced one day each cycle (and only half day this cycle !) where I've been  and . Also frequent peeing & bloatedness around ovulation although I've always had bloatedness at this time (& around AF). I do get ovulation pains but again had these before started Clomid & just think its exacerbated it a bit more as ovaries working harder !
If you take the Clomid at night (I take before bedtime) then hopefully you will sleep through most of the side effects.

Have you been given any blood tests eg FSH, LH & progesterone to check your ovulating fine ? Are you being monitored on Clomid eg scans and/or blood tests ? (not all ladies are monitored)

The ladies here are wonderful....lots of advice & support 
Wishing you loads of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

The one piece of advice I would offer is to take your Clomid at night, as you then sleep off a lot of the side-effects. Everyone is different, we all react differently to it. I find keeping a journal of symptoms is handy, especially where ovuation is concerned.

The girls on here are lovely, ask any questions we don't mind!

Excellent news about your tubes  

Take care and "see" you around
xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for Natasha, it has put my mind at rest. I am beginning to feel that I am on a long road to a place I dont know.
Does your brain in doesn't it.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I think you'll find that alot of us liken ttc to an emotional roller coaster - sometimes it's really tough staying positive  and I think we all have our  days...but that's what we're all here for...to support one another. I love my friends & they all try to understand but most of them can't fully appreciate what we're going through as they've not experienced it themselves.
I wish you all the luck in the world...I'm sure it'll happen for all us...just taking a little longer than anticipated 


Take care
Natasha


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
You are so right about your friends, just like mine. All try to be there and understand but don't quite get it.
Or have stories about their falling pregnant- not long and natural!! 

I have also had a best friend who has a son who is just one. Sharing his life so far has been both amazing and soul destroying  then of course I feel guilty for having these feelings.


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I started my 1st course of Clomid yesterday and after the advice from the ladies on here, I took it just before I went to bed, so far, so good, but I'm not sure how long it takes before you get any side effects (if you get any at all)  

I had a Hot flush this afternoon and didn't sleep too well last night, but I can't imagine it would work that quickly, so we'll see how it goes this week!  

I'm taking 50mg and am not having any scans etc as they charge for them at my local Hospital, I'll see how things go and if needs be will think about that later down the course.  I've been prescribed 6 months worth of tablets.  I ovulate normally, but they want to boost them!  

Anyway, enough about me, Good Luck with your treatment and I'll keep everything crossed for you, apart from at the right time of my cycle of course!!  

Take care Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

0604 & Rebecca

Big hugs and lots of luck to you both as you start your journey.  Here's hoping that the bfp is right around the corner for you

xxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi 0604

Good luck on the clomid journey.  I'm a teacher too - can't believe we're back next week - it's gone so fast!!!

Veronica


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi and welcome 

This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and i take mine at night to try and avoid to many side affects. Like you my hsg was really rather unpleasant but at least my tubes were all clear and flowing. I wish you the best of luck and and hope you will be telling us that you have a   real soon
take care 

Minky


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all,
I've just taken my first Clomid tablets, but I take 2x50mg, it would seem that most people only take 50mg, does that mean double side effects   scary...
but all in a good cause.
Good luck to all of you
fiwi


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Fiwi

Have you started on 100mg?

I started on 50mg and the side effects were not great  .  I have never had pmt before but dp had to put a naughty step in the house I was so  .  100mg didn't double the effects put the pains from ovu were stronger.  Everyone is different I guess.

Wishing you lots of luck on the Clomid rollercoaster

xx


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Pootle, I'll warn my dh!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya and welcome to the clomid gang  

I haven't found the s/e too unbearable, taking the tablet before bed is the best advice I can give you like the girls have said.  Good luck.  


Fiwi - I take 100 mg (2x50mg tabs) and haven't noticed any increase in the s/e, hope you don't too


xx


----------

